# How long can a betta go with out food?



## HorsesAndFish (Jan 11, 2010)

I very carefully packed up my fish for a six hour drive home, and forgot his food. Stupid me! 

I'm here through the weekend. I could buy more betta pellets for him, but I have a lot of them back home (along with betta flakes AND feezed blood worms) and where it is cheap, I still find it wasteful when I have supplies back home. Is it realistic to think his metabolism can go with out food for a week? 

He is in a heated tank, and is quite active at the moment cruising around his tank.


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

How many days exactly till you get home? If its under a week he should be fine if you recently fed him.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

bout a week.... ;-)


----------



## HorsesAndFish (Jan 11, 2010)

I gave him four pellets the day I left last Friday and will get home this coming Sunday or Monday. I'm starting to solicit friends for pinches of fish food.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

If he's healthy, technically he could go a month without food... though it's definately not advised. A week won't kill him, but he will be hungry once you get back


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Myself, I would just buy him the food where you are. Sure, he could probably go a few days without food fine if he is healthy, but my dog could as well and I wouldnt be able to do that to him.. so why do it to a fish?


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

He'll be fine. I'm leaving my fish here for about a week over Thanksgiving. Food lasts such a long time that I couldn't justify spending money for more when your fish will be fine. In a perfect world, I'd say get more, but I hate being wasteful. He'll be fine, just hungry


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

I have to say I'm with LDS, 5$ really isn't much to keep your betta healthy. Then you have extra food for the next time you run out so it really isn't wasting. Or leave the food there so you don't need to remember the next time you travel.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

2 weeks at most.
I'd just feed him little shreds of ham XD


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He'll be okay for a week without food.


----------

